# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > قسم أغاني ال Djz & Remixes >  لكل أم بالكون أتمنى لا تتركينا

## تحية عسكريه

أرجوكم تعطونني رأيكم فيها

----------


## طوق الياسمين

امورة هـ البنت هـ البرنامج متل ستار صغار
يسلموو عبود  :7anoon:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> امورة هـ البنت هـ البرنامج متل ستار صغار
> يسلموو عبود


الله يكثر خيرك شو رأيك بالموضوع الاغنية

----------


## &روان&

*كتير حلوة الاغنية يسلمو والبنت بتجنن
يسلمو ايديك*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *كتير حلوة الاغنية يسلمو والبنت بتجنن
> يسلمو ايديك*


يحلي أيامك روان واهلا وسهلا فيكي ونورتي الموضوع

----------

